# Red squirrels



## Keith_Reeder (Apr 5, 2019)

Still - sadly - a threatened species in much of the UK, but much of the north east of England is still relatively Grey squirrel free, so we're doing OK. 

These were at Pow Hill Nature Reserve, on the banks of Derwent Reservoir:

















*Canon 1D X, 500mm f/4 Mk II + Mk II 1.4x TC, handheld*.


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2019)

Nice pictures Keith.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Apr 5, 2019)

Wow Keith - fantastic shots, by any standard, but all the more so for being hand held!


----------



## Kit. (Apr 5, 2019)

A definitely worse picture of a definitely poorer subject, but still:

Munich, balcony, May:




5D2, 100-400 II, handheld.


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 6, 2019)

No comparison with the fantastic images before, these were taken with an EOS D60 which was a 6mp camera back in 2002 or 3 (still have). I don’t remember if the lens was a 400mm f5.6 or the 80-200mm. These are from Geneva-Switzerland.






Both images handheld, i never use tripod.


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2019)

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 6, 2019)

The red squirrels look a bit different on this side of the Atlantic


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 7, 2019)

Can´t see those differences, they look all cute and badasses.


----------



## karishmab (Apr 8, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> The red squirrels look a bit different on this side of the Atlantic
> View attachment 183788
> View attachment 183787
> View attachment 183789
> View attachment 183790



I love squirrels! I love all the pics, but this set is just superb! The little squirrel is so cute. Great job, Mr. Haines.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2019)

Very nice shots, Don. I really like the first picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi Folks. 

Resurrecting the Red Squirrel page, living on the Isle of Wight I am lucky to be in a Grey Squirrel free zone! 

Yes this is a true Red Squirrel despite the missing ear tufts which are a positive identifier! 


SE0A9941_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr
D
A portrait style shot! (Too damn close for anything else!)


SE0A0004_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Jammed myself into the back corner of the hide to get far enough away to get a whole Squirrel in to the shot! 


SE0A0017_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

All taken at Alverstone Mead Nature Reserve, 
7DII with EF600mm f/4L IS USM, mounted on a gimbal on a tripod! Yes you can hand hold it but not for long! 
Cheers, Graham.


----------



## JuanMa (Jun 28, 2019)

Very nice shots Graham, love the second one in particular, very nice close up.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 28, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Yes this is a true Red Squirrel despite the missing ear tufts which are a positive identifier!



Yep - young Reds take a little while to develop their tufts:


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2019)

I really like the first picture. Well done, Keith.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2019)

JuanMa said:


> Very nice shots Graham, love the second one in particular, very nice close up.



+1

Nicely done, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank you JuanMa. 

Cheers, Graham. 



JuanMa said:


> Very nice shots Graham, love the second one in particular, very nice close up.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi Kieth. 
Lovely shots, where do you find them in the open like that, ours are on the stump and back up the tree in a couple of minutes! 
Thanks for the info on the tufts, makes sense. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Keith_Reeder said:


> Yep - young Reds take a little while to develop their tufts:


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank you Click. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> +1
> 
> Nicely done, Graham.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 28, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Keith.
> Lovely shots, where do you find them in the open like that?


The first set are from a country park where they're actively looked after and fed by visitors, so they're remarkably chilled out about people; the second set were an unexpected fluke - this being in a peaceful graveyard in a North Northumberland valley which is known for Spotted flycatchers but not for squirrels. I knew Reds were in the area, but I'd never seen them here.

I was hunkered down waiting for the Spotflys to show (not hidden away just sitting still and quiet), and this little fella(?) just appeared on a gravestone a few feet away, still a bit too young and naive to have learned to associate people with trouble.

In fact, he was still on the scene when I'd given up on the Spotflys and headed off to pastures new.


----------



## Cog (Jun 29, 2019)

I spotted a red or reddish colored grey squirrel in the US once or twice. My understanding is that it's just a deviant coloring type rather than a separate subspecies.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi Kieth. 
Thanks for the explanation, my squirrels are from a local ‘reserve’ where they are fed by locals too, but they still se3m quite flighty! 
I do hope the graveyard Squirrel doesn’t learn about people the hard way! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Keith_Reeder said:


> The first set are from a country park where they're actively looked after and fed by visitors, so they're remarkably chilled out about people; the second set were an unexpected fluke - this being in a peaceful graveyard in a North Northumberland valley which is known for Spotted flycatchers but not for squirrels. I knew Reds were in the area, but I'd never seen them here.
> 
> I was hunkered down waiting for the Spotflys to show (not hidden away just sitting still and quiet), and this little fella(?) just appeared on a gravestone a few feet away, still a bit too young and naive to have learned to associate people with trouble.
> 
> In fact, he was still on the scene when I'd given up on the Spotflys and headed off to pastures new.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 1, 2019)

Where I live, I get red squirrels, grey, and black.


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2019)

So cute with the snow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi Don. 
I really like this shot, at first I thought how cold he must be, then I realised how efficient his fur is as the snow is not melting! 
I bet he would still prefer a nice sunny day with food easier to find! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> Where I live, I get red squirrels, grey, and black.
> View attachment 185389


----------



## Kit. (Jul 1, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> I bet he would still prefer a nice sunny day with food easier to find!


Maybe, maybe not. There are ticks and fleas in summer.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi Kit. 
My guess, a full belly might  beat a few fleas and ticks, however hard they may be to shift. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Kit. said:


> Maybe, maybe not. There are ticks and fleas in summer.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 1, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kit.
> My guess, a full belly might  beat a few fleas and ticks, however hard they may be to shift.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


You have been reading the ticks' spin doctor.


----------



## Pape (Aug 2, 2019)

Scared squirrel puppy dropped his berry  RP ,ef 70-300 300mm


----------



## clbayley (Dec 1, 2019)

Canadian Red Squirrel, preparing for winter. No focus issues with the 90D here!


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2019)

So cute. Beautiful picture. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 1, 2019)

The local squirrels are learning Kung Foo!


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2019)

LOL  

Very nice series, Don.


----------



## ISv (Dec 2, 2019)

I just discovered this topic! Since I'm in Squirrel free part of the world I hardly can contribute with photos. 
Nice to great photos from every one!
There is mix of two different species here: the Eurasian Red and the American Red - they belong to different genera... And I found one that is not squirrel at all (JuanMa - first photo! Second one is right! Both of them nice!). But by this logic my photos (from squirrel free zone ) may make some sense ?! The fluffy tail doesn't necessarily indicate squirrel...


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 2, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> The local squirrels are learning Kung Foo!


And perhaps this one is training for gymnastics in the Olympics!


----------



## Nat_WA (Dec 2, 2019)

ISv said:


> I just discovered this topic! Since I'm in Squirrel free part of the world I hardly can contribute with photos.
> Nice to great photos from every one!
> There is mix of two different species here: the Eurasian Red and the American Red - they belong to different genera... And I found one that is not squirrel at all (JuanMa - first photo! Second one is right! Both of them nice!). But by this logic my photos (from squirrel free zone ) may make some sense ?! The fluffy tail doesn't necessarily indicate squirrel...



Fierce creature that one - our Eurasian red squirrels appear to be playful rather than aggressive  (as @bhf3737 shows  - although that may be an american example...)
W.


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> And perhaps this one is training for gymnastics in the Olympics!





Nice shot!


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2019)

ISv said:


> I just discovered this topic! Since I'm in Squirrel free part of the world I hardly can contribute with photos.
> Nice to great photos from every one!
> There is mix of two different species here: the Eurasian Red and the American Red - they belong to different genera... And I found one that is not squirrel at all (JuanMa - first photo! Second one is right! Both of them nice!). But by this logic my photos (from squirrel free zone ) may make some sense ?! The fluffy tail doesn't necessarily indicate squirrel...




I really like your pictures.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 2, 2019)

Our squirrels here were busy collecting food for winter, before the snow storm coming.
Before:


And after:
I guess she is saying Ho Ho Ho ...!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi Folks. 

A few Squirrel shots to brighten the day! 



SE0A9547_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A9549_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A9554_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A9577_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Apparently squirrels like carrot! 


SE0A9588_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Who doesn’t love cute squirrel pictures? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi Folks. 
Lots of lovely shots since I was last here. 
ISv, what are your “not squirrels?”

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2019)

Beautiful series. Well done, Graham.


----------



## ISv (Dec 6, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Fierce creature that one - our Eurasian red squirrels appear to be playful rather than aggressive  (as @bhf3737 shows  - although that may be an american example...)
> W.


Unfortunately it looks like the American Gray... Not because the original Eurasians are less playful... 
And yeah that guys could be pretty fierce!


----------



## ISv (Dec 6, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> A few Squirrel shots to brighten the day!
> 
> ...


They really did brighten the day - very nice!


----------



## ISv (Dec 6, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Lots of lovely shots since I was last here.
> ISv, what are your “not squirrels?”
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


I have to do my check - it was long time ago when I was familiar with this group. Actually as a college students with my room mate we had one (not the same species!) captured from the wild... until our landlord found it (you don't need to know the rest of the story)!


----------



## ISv (Dec 6, 2019)

I was expecting forgotten dormouse - because of the structure of the body... I have to refresh my knowledge (or not? - we have nothing like these on the islands )!
Not, it wasn't that: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberian_chipmunk! I have not seen this in real.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 1, 2020)

One I saw today:


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2020)

So cute. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 1, 2020)

Click said:


> So cute. Nicely done, Maximilian.


Thanks, Click.

When I saw it in the tree I thought: "That red and the green moss on that old oak together... please stay...don't move... FREEEZE!"
And yes, it was really nice. And when it heard my DSLR rattle it looked at me like: "Dude? Got your keeper? Okaaaay! I'll move on now." (That was this shot)
And slowly disappeared... I've never seen such a cool  squirrel before


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 1, 2020)

Don Haines said:


> The red squirrels look a bit different on this side of the Atlantic
> View attachment 183788
> View attachment 183787
> View attachment 183789
> View attachment 183790


Very nice brown-tailed cats !


----------



## Maximilian (May 3, 2020)

Ever seen a squirrel taking a nap? On a snag?
Neither did I. Until yesterday.
I woke this one up with the sound of my DSLR.
And then two others expelled it while they were chasing up and down that oak.
Those two were so fast that I could get only that one good shot.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2020)

Nice pictures, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (May 6, 2020)

Just the very next day I saw another (the same?) squirrel taking a nap.
And again I woke that one up with the sound of my DSLR.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 2, 2022)

I got as close as never before to a squirrel. Must have been less than 5 meters. 
5D4+100-400LII+1,4TC. Original crop was at 5400x3600. The last one is a 1:1 portrait from the second pic.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I got as close as never before to a squirrel. Must have been less than 5 meters.
> 5D4+100-400LII+1,4TC. Original crop was at 5400x3600. The last one is a 1:1 portrait from the second pic.
> 
> View attachment 202666
> ...


We love them over here -our native squirrel that has been displaced by the Grey.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 2, 2022)

AlanF said:


> We love them over here -our native squirrel that has been displaced by the Grey.


Yeah! It's sad when a species gets displaced or eliminated by an invasive one - brought there by humans.


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I got as close as never before to a squirrel. Must have been less than 5 meters.
> 5D4+100-400LII+1,4TC. Original crop was at 5400x3600. The last one is a 1:1 portrait from the second pic.



So cute! I especially like the first picture.


----------



## ISv (Mar 3, 2022)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Lots of lovely shots since I was last here.
> ISv, what are your “not squirrels?”
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Well, as soon I discovered the topic I forget it (since there are no squirrels here).
Sorry for the very late answer - it is the Small Indian Mongoose. Very invasive and doing a lot of harm to the ground nesting birds (and not only!).


----------



## ISv (Mar 3, 2022)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> A few Squirrel shots to brighten the day!
> 
> ...


They do! And most importantly they are The Native to Europe: look at the ears (not that much the colors -they are kind of variable) - very easy to separate the invasive American and the native European. Kit posted it before and later Maximilian.


----------

